# Repticon West Palm Beach July 21 - 22



## Repticon (Jul 15, 2011)

The Box Expo Center
2231 Palm Beach Lakes Blvd 
West Palm Beach, FL 33409




In August of 2011, Repticon acquired the long-running Florida Reptile and Alternative Pet Show in West Palm Beach, Florida. In November 2011, a show returned to West Palm, now as the two day Repticon West Palm Beach Reptile & Exotic Animal Show. Hosted at the area's newest event facility, The Box Expo Center in the heart of West Palm Beach, it offered 16,000 sq. ft. of space and room for up to 125 exhibitor tables! With delighted guests happy to see a show still in West Palm, and more who were appreciative of Repticon's long awaited return to the Southeast Florida coast, the new show took off to a rollicking start with the growing herp community. Don't miss Palm Beach County's two-day reptile expo as it returns in summer of 2012, Repticon West Palm!


Featuring reptile and amphibian breeders and wholesalers, reptile pet products and supplies, educational seminars and exhibits, and fun-filled activities for the entire family!

Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm 

Admission: Adults - $10.00 
Children (5-12) - $5.00, 
Four and under FREE! 

Two Day VIP Ticket: Adults - $12.00 (online) $15 (at door) Children - $5.00



For tables contact: 
Patty Siamson-Healy
(863) 268-8573
[email protected]


For more information on the show: Repticon West Palm Main Page


----------

